# Samsung Galaxy S4 I9500 for sale



## Kiran A P (Oct 11, 2018)

Product Name: Samsung Galaxy S4 I9500
Expected Price: Price:  Rs 7200 + free shipping
Time of Purchase: April 2015
Indian warranty valid/Remaining Warranty period: No | 0 Months
Reason for Sale: I purchased a new phone
Purchase Invoice Available: Yes
Product Condition: Excellent 
Product Location: Mysore, Karnataka, India.
Preferred Courier: No specific courier
Shipping Charges: none
Payment Options: Cash, Bank transfer, Paytm, etc


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 11, 2018)

** Bazaar section rules (updated) **

Fill the template or risk the thread getting deleted.


----------

